# tarmac fitting



## jefflee83 (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm 5'7'-5'8" with a pants inseam of 31". A fitter is telling me he thinks a 54 cm frame is for me just by the rough fit of it so far, but he's going to determine it in a few days when I go in for the fitting. But he was really pushing the 54 cm confidently.

Is this typical? My friends are about my height and even taller, I think they ride on frames slightly smaller...


----------



## AlJohnston (Apr 2, 2006)

I am 5' 7 3/4" tall, inseam 30/31 like you. I ride a Tarmac Pro 08, 52 cm. 54 cm may be high, or you may have to set your seat post saddle height low. Fit is body specific, and inseam length is inprecise, as well as your overall height. You may have long legs and a short torso and neck; or short legs, long torso etc. Go with your fitter, and have him set both a 52 and 54 cm bikes up and see which you are more comfortable on. If they have only a 54cm don't let them lead you in that direction, test drive both the 52 & 54 cm tarmac, and purchase the one you are most comfortable on. Bikes are like clothes, no two manufacturer's manufacture clothes or bikes to the same dimensions. You have to try them on for size and comfort. You can wear two different size pants or shirts, but only one fits you right, the same for a bike.
My suspicion is the 54cm is too large, the 52 cm should be a better fit.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm 5'8 1/2" with a 32" inseam and ride an '07 tarmac 56. Just had myself refit and it's the right size


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*tarmac*



bike-geek said:


> i'm 5'8 1/2" with a 32" inseam and ride an '07 tarmac 56. Just had myself refit and it's the right size


I tried a Tarmac and head tube seemed very short (compared to other bikes I owned). Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

5'7" with a 31" inseam riding a 54cm 2005 Tarmac expert


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

It depends on your flexibility and overall dimensions....

My wife is slightly shorter then you and rides a 52 with a 120 stem. She could fit on a 54 with a 110 stem no probs. Her upper torso and arms are slightly longish compared to her lower body and she is also pretty flexible. The only problem for her would be the slightly longer headtube on the 54 would limit the amount of drop she could achieve.

Another comparison is myself, I'm a tad under 5'-9" and I ride a 54 with a 110 stem. Currently I have to have my 6deg stem flipped up to limit the amount of drop. Flipping the stem down and putting at the top of the steerer gives me 7cm, or so, of drop. My back would protest at that right now, maybe later, but not now...

You have to realize that there is not one perfect bike size out there for you. You can fit on a range of sizes, the goal is to find the optimum frame size and then go from there.


----------



## Shane_Ash (Sep 28, 2006)

I am 5'-7.5" with a 30-31" Inseam. I ride a 52cm 2007 Tarmac Comp.


----------



## weiler.michael (Feb 4, 2008)

5'9" 31" inseam 54cm Tarmac Pro 08


----------



## Thelonius (Jan 15, 2008)

The Tarmac has me confused. I've been looking for a first road bike. The fit guides I've found on the intarwebs tell me I need ~50cm (5'6" 29" inseem) So the Tarmac Elite caught my eye and I threw my leg over a 54cm and had I'd say an inch of clearance. I know there is more to fitting than that, but by everything I understood a 54 should be much too big.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Thelonius said:


> The Tarmac has me confused. I've been looking for a first road bike. The fit guides I've found on the intarwebs tell me I need ~50cm (5'6" 29" inseem) So the Tarmac Elite caught my eye and I threw my leg over a 54cm and had I'd say an inch of clearance. I know there is more to fitting than that, but by everything I understood a 54 should be much too big.


You are straddling a compact frame, hence the forgiving stand over. The important number will be the top tube dimension that you require, which will define the overall reach. Also, you need to look at the head tube dimension which will figure into the amount of saddle to bar drop.

BTW...a 54 will be a bit on the big side for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thelonius said:


> The Tarmac has me confused. I've been looking for a first road bike. The fit guides I've found on the intarwebs tell me I need ~50cm (5'6" 29" inseem) So the Tarmac Elite caught my eye and I threw my leg over a 54cm and had I'd say an inch of clearance. I know there is more to fitting than that, but by everything I understood a 54 should be much too big.


The Tarmac isn't what's confusing you, current bike sizing is. With sloping TT's manufacturers sizing becomes all but meaningless, as does straddling a frame to check for fit. You and I are within 1" in height and inseam and a 52cm Tarmac fits me. Your torso and fitness level may dictate a shorter or longer stem with more or less rise, but a 52cm will accomodate your saddle height. 

If you are new to road biking, there is no substitute for a true bike fitting where measurements are taken, then using those measurements your fit is adjusted on a fit cycle. Once the set up is dialed in, you and the LBS will have a good idea of what bikes will fit best.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

5'9" with a 29" inseam and Im on a 52 FWIW. I thought the fitter was NUTS as ive always been on a 54cm. My Trek is a 54, the Tarmac is a 52 and the top tube and all the other measurements are almost identical. Go figure. I LOVE the smaller 52 now


----------



## jefflee83 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks everyone for the responses. the fitter tried to adjust the 54 to work with me but it wouldn't go. ended up going with a 52cm. He had to order so i'll get it in the mail sometime in the next week or two. Thanks again!


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

67.5" tall and 30.5" inseam. I have an 07 Tarmac S-Works in a 52CM with 100mm stem. I fit myself. Sorry but I am overseas with no local LBS that use any sort of Fit System. I utilize the fit system from WrenchScience and start with Knee over spindle and work from there. The bike fits great...but I am only good for 3 hours in the saddle and my A$$ is killing me! 

I have only been riding for 18 months and only have about 2000 miles on a cycle. I have tried 5 different seats, Koobi PRS, Velo, Selle Italia Flite gel, Airione and now the Toupe. The Toupe and and the Airione are the best. I am about ready for a circa 1964 three speed tri-corner seat with extra springs on each corner...what were we talking about....oh yeah, Tarmac size. 

I think the sizing of a cycle is pretty subjective but reading and posting in the forum is a good jumping off point.

Now if I could just figure out the seat issue...I have read everything! Nothing seems to work.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

rlmeskimen said:


> Now if I could just figure out the seat issue...I have read everything! Nothing seems to work.


What's the issue??


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't want to threadjack jefflee83's post.

I started a new post here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1492081#post1492081

Thanks rbart. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*49cm to 52cm for 5'5"*

Piggybacking off thread to reduce clutter....

I love the tarmac and the way it handles. I've been riding road bikes for 3 years now. Im 5'5" 30" inseam, currently ride a 49cm sl3 90mm stem ( same geo for 3 years). Lately i gave been having neck and back pains on long rides 50+ miles. I also feel cramped when decending and thats where neck pain mostly comes from. I feel the need to stretch out more but i am limited by current reach and stem (i might have gotten more flexible through the years). My relief during a ride is to scoot my butt to the end of the seat where i am literally behind the seat and that relaxes my neck muscle and back pain.

Would getting a longer 110 stem help? Maybe ween myself by starting with a 100mm first? I was told by a ride buddy a longer stem might help. 

Also, for next tarmac frame in the future, should I even attempt to try a 52cm with a 90mm-100 stem? May need to get a BG Fitting soon. 

Thanks.

Pic of current setup:


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

I would def try a longer stem, the 100 or 110 would def stretch you out some. 

Im riding a 52cm here with a 100 stem , I have a 29" inseam and Im 5'9"

I would suggest getting sized for real and see where you come out at on the sizing. With your inseam I would think youd want a 52 with maybe a 90 stem. Def get sized


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im 5'5" with about a 30 inseam and Im on a 52. Fits just right.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Piggybacking off thread to reduce clutter....
> 
> I love the tarmac and the way it handles. I've been riding road bikes for 3 years now. Im 5'5" 31" inseam, currently ride a 49cm sl3 90mm stem ( same geo for 3 years). Lately i gave been having neck and back pains on long rides 50+ miles. I also feel cramped when decending and thats where neck pain mostly comes from. I feel the need to stretch out more but i am limited by current reach and stem (i might have gotten more flexible through the years). My relief during a ride is to scoot my butt to the end of the seat where i am literally behind the seat and that relaxes my neck muscle and back pain.
> 
> ...


The bold statement may just be your best option, because you're essentially guessing at a remedy by adjusting stem lengths. Also, given that incorrect saddle to bar drop can also cause some neck/ back discomfort, adjusting for drop might be required. 

Before making any changes, I suggest reading #5 and #6 of the attached link with an eye towards pinning down specifically_ where_ your discomfort is. That way, if you decide to go the do it yourself route, you might be better able to make an educated guess as to the cause/ possible remedies.

Bike Fit Fitting A Bicycle Seat Adjustment Height Reach Tips by Jim Langley

As far as considering a different frame size were you to opt for a new bike, I'd strongly suggest getting a BG FIT (or similar) before deciding.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys

PJ thanks for that link. It was very informative. I may have to adjust some things on my bike other than the stem. Seat and cleats. My right knee has some pain lately, mostly when climbing long distances. Im also coming back from a 3 month break.

I'll definitely get a bg fit. Most of the fittings i had were all general fittings that came free with bike purchase.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Thanks for the info guys
> 
> PJ thanks for that link. It was very informative. I may have to adjust some things on my bike other than the stem. Seat and cleats. My right knee has some pain lately, mostly when climbing long distances. Im also coming back from a 3 month break.
> 
> I'll definitely get a bg fit. Most of the fittings i had were all general fittings that came free with bike purchase.


You're welcome. As to that right knee pain, there are a number of possible causes, but it's another reason to get a real fitting. 

As a FYI, here's a good link on the topic. 
CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -

Try to pinpoint the location (of discomfort) from the list, then reference possible causes/ remedies. BUT... I still suggest getting that fitting.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

That link really helped narrow down my knee pain. Its the pain below and to the bottom of knee cap (cant pronounce or spell it "chron..."). A BG fitting is definitley in order. I'll use my current bike and hopfully I won't need to size up. Thanks again.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

5'8 with 29-30" inseam... Riding a 52cm 2011 Tarmac comp and it fits perfectly for me.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

This is a very interesting thread to me. I am always curious about frame sizes. I am 6'3" & ride a Tarmac SL4 58 cm & before that a Tarmac Elite. I have a 100 cm stem inverted 17 degrees, deep drop bars 150 mm, a straight seat post & the top of my seat is exactly 40" off the ground. I am 44 years old & I can easily ride 100 miles without any aches, pains or numbness. I would say my bike is "perfectly" fitted for me. 

But... ha ha... I have always been curious if I would be better on a shorter frame, for some reason. I just always think I have everything so "low" on my bike that maybe I am one of those taller exceptions that doesn't need to be on a big frame. One bike shop really wanted to sell me on a 61 cm frame, which is probably mathematically the correct frame size for me.

I should also mention that I raced BMX bikes for about 13 years so that has probably ruined my judgement about anything & everything... 

I actually went in and test rode a 56 cm SL4 this summer but wasn't comfortable on it because the bars were narrower, stem was short, etc.. not a good test. And reading this thread makes me realize I'm still sort of curious about it...

Anyway, it is interesting reading this thread because everyone seems to be on smaller frames than would think they would be based on their height.


----------

